# Rolls-Royce, How To Build A Jumbo Jet Engine -HQ



## م/عمرو السيد (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مجموعة فيديوهات جميله جدا ومفيده جدا 

Rolls-Royce, How To Build A Jumbo Jet Engine -HQ

1- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UazsDDFsS7Q

2- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD2I7muBImk&feature=related

3- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu7q5hxCq2w&feature=related

4- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMfXdl4OpgY&feature=related

ومعروف اخوانى ان شركة Rolls-Royce من اكبر الشركات فى هذا المجال ومن اكبر محركات الطيراان التى تنتج فى العالم


----------



## Adel S Elfeky (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ممكن حضترك تزودنا بموضوع مفصل و وافى عن jet engines
بجميع اجزائها و عملها

انا طالب فى الفرقه التالته قوى ميكانكيه عام - و حابب العمل فى مجال محركات الطيران
بس للاسف مش عارف اجيب معلومات كافيه ...

لك منى خالص الشكر و التقدير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى عادل على المرور وتابع معى باذن الله وان شاء الله نعرف كل حاجه عن jet engine

وكتاب *Rolls-Royce 
رلبط تورنت http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Rolls-Royce-The-Jet-Engine/4358679be94fab3f6845bfad0582888c22a845122a50

وهذا رابط على 4share
http://www.4shared.com/document/ZfBUgfXq/eBook_Aviation_Gas_turbine_tur.htm
*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذا رابط مباشر اخر للكتاب الراااائع 
http://www.air.flyingway.com/mmnn/Rolls-Royce-The-Jet-Engine-5th-Edition.pdf


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتاب [PANTONE STIRLING GEET SPAD] Thesis_Simple gas turbine engine design.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/get/hFFtRJi3/PANTONE_STIRLING_GEET_SPAD_The.html
*


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

محاضره فيديو عن 

Landing and Mechanical Systems
Offers a holistic view of the aircraft as a system, covering: basic systems engineering; cost and weight estimation; basic aircraft performance; safety and reliability; lifecycle topics; aircraft subsystems; risk analysis and management; and system realization. The course focuses on a systems engineering analysis of the Space Shuttle. It offers study of both design and operations of the shuttle. This course was administrated by shuttle astronaut and MIT Professor Jeff Hoffman and Professor Aaron Cohen, who was the Space Shuttle Orbiter Project Manager. Guest speakers provide the majority of the ******* in video lectures, discussing topics such as system design, accident investigation, and the future of NASA's space mission.

http://a6.video2.blip.tv/9130000339685/Aev264-MIT16885JLec8927.flv?bri=26.0&brs=313


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كتاب**Manufacturing Technology for Aerospace Structural Materials.pdf* (11,255 KB) http://www.4shared.com/get/iCBpCTTv/Manufacturing_Technology_for_A.html


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*HOW TO BUILD A JUMBO JET ENGINE - PART 7 ( Rolls-Royce ) *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exp7-HakIiM&playnext=1&list=PL231907038B69CBBC&index=49


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*A380 assembly (How to build an A-380 7 minutes) *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmDHJO3Iv30&playnext=1&list=PLCD844245FB116697&index=51


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*Rolls-Royce Trent 900 Bird Ingestion Test *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSafRuLB0c0&feature=related


----------

